
Stem Cells Regenerate Human Lens After Cataract Surgery, Restoring Vision - kevindeasis
http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/pressrelease/stem_cells_regenerate_human_lens_after_cataract_surgery_restoring_vision
======
nsxwolf
I wonder - since the lens is new, would it behave like a young persons lens?
Is it a cure for presbyopia?

~~~
maxerickson
It seems likely. An already much used option for adult cataracts is a
multifocal replacement lens:

[http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/multifocal-
iols.htm](http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/multifocal-iols.htm)

~~~
nsns
If I understand correctly, this is quite different, as such IOLs offer no
accommodation, but only different areas with varied optical powers, which
isn't as convenient (ever seen an elderly man trying to read a menu hanged on
the wall?).

~~~
maxerickson
You're right. I was thinking of accommodation (I remember reading someones
anecdote about having one installed) but didn't remember well enough or check
carefully enough.

[http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/accommodating-
iols....](http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/accommodating-iols.htm)

------
kragen
Pros: no worries about materials biocompatibility or lifetime. Restoration of
accommodative ability. Less surgical complications and faster healing.

Cons of trying to extend this approach to adults using exogenous stem cells:
significantly increased risk of cancer.

~~~
carbocation
> Cons of trying to extend this approach to adults using exogenous stem cells:
> significantly increased risk of cancer.

What makes you think this?

~~~
Balgair
1) [https://www.ipscell.com/2012/04/the-real-but-oft-ignored-
dan...](https://www.ipscell.com/2012/04/the-real-but-oft-ignored-dangers-of-
adult-stem-cell-treatments/)

2)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3070641/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3070641/)

The abstract from 2) : "Stem cell therapy holds the promise to treat
degenerative diseases, cancer and repair of damaged tissues for which there
are currently no or limited therapeutic options. The potential of stem cell
therapies has long been recognised and the creation of induced pluripotent
stem cells (iPSC) has boosted the stem cell field leading to increasing
development and scientific knowledge. Despite the clinical potential of stem
cell based medicinal products there are also potential and unanticipated
risks. These risks deserve a thorough discussion within the perspective of
current scientific knowledge and experience. Evaluation of potential risks
should be a prerequisite step before clinical use of stem cell based medicinal
products.

The risk profile of stem cell based medicinal products depends on many risk
factors, which include the type of stem cells, their differentiation status
and proliferation capacity, the route of administration, the intended
location, in vitro culture and/or other manipulation steps, irreversibility of
treatment, need/possibility for concurrent tissue regeneration in case of
irreversible tissue loss, and long-term survival of engrafted cells. Together
these factors determine the risk profile associated with a stem cell based
medicinal product. The identified risks (i.e. risks identified in clinical
experience) or potential/theoretical risks (i.e. risks observed in animal
studies) include tumour formation, unwanted immune responses and the
transmission of adventitious agents.

Currently, there is no clinical experience with pluripotent stem cells (i.e.
embryonal stem cells and iPSC). Based on their characteristics of unlimited
self-renewal and high proliferation rate the risks associated with a product
containing these cells (e.g. risk on tumour formation) are considered high, if
not perceived to be unacceptable. In contrast, the vast majority of small-
sized clinical trials conducted with mesenchymal stem/stromal cells (MSC) in
regenerative medicine applications has not reported major health concerns,
suggesting that MSC therapies could be relatively safe. However, in some
clinical trials serious adverse events have been reported, which emphasizes
the need for additional knowledge, particularly with regard to biological
mechanisms and long term safety."

~~~
gozur88
If you read the article you'll see they're not relying on introduced stem
cells.

------
melling
This was the third post of the story within 24 hours. One story almost past
the tipping point. HN readers in Europe or Asia must have propelled this one.
Wish we could do more analytics on stories posted here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11255649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11255649)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11255882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11255882)

------
JoeAltmaier
Exciting! I wonder, how many body parts will become replaceable? Bones? Skin?
Kidney?

~~~
kragen
We've been growing skin (from somatic skin cells) in dishes for years.
Organovo's 3-D printed kidneys (made from somatic kidney cells) are from last
April, although there had been earlier attempts, and 3-D printed kidneys have
been implanted into living patients now. 3-D printed bones are from 2010,
because it's adequate to print a mineral "skeleton" that living cells then
colonize after implantation.

~~~
Ntrails
Could you link to any good sources on the kidneys? I might need one one of
these days...

------
nness
As someone who had just experienced the first of what will be a few (but might
be many) corneal transplants, this stirs a little excitement.

~~~
blisterpeanuts
Fuch's Dystrophy?

~~~
nness
Keratoconus.

------
listic
How long until this treatment is available to buy (for whatever reasonable
price for new treatments such as this is)?

~~~
EC1
When they figure out how to mark it up 20,000%.

~~~
listic
Can't they just do it? (mark it up)

------
fuckthepolice
How big are those results actually ?? Looks big to me !

